# I Hate Sharing



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Anybody else hate sharing? I hate it when people ask me for something. Especially since I don't have much to begin with. I would never ask people for anything. If I don't have, I do without. It just bugs me when people constantly ask for my stuff.


----------



## Deadly Assassin (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeah, and it's because people usually asked me if they could borrow a pencil from me, since I'd usually bring like 20-50 pencils back in elementary school. It got to the point where literally everyone in the class was using my pencils (they were of a different brand than most and thus looked visibly different). This continued on until like middle school when I just decided to ditch pencils and bring with me one or two mechanical ones, so that anytime someone would ask me if they could borrow, I'd say I've got only one.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

sharing is caring


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

M0rbid said:


> sharing is caring


NO. Sharing isnt caring :/


----------



## Deadly Assassin (Jun 19, 2015)

The Starry night said:


> NO. Sharing isnt caring :/


If you were hungry and I decided to share you some of my food, I'm definitely caring.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Deadly Assassin said:


> If you were hungry and I decided to share you some of my food, I'm definitely caring.


In normal SA situations, no, sharing is not caring its just giving things because we're too nice to say no :/


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

If it's a friend then I never say no, even though most of the time I don't want them to use my stuff. I'm too 'nice' to say no.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sometimes I can get a little selfish


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I grew up with three brothers and one sister. I had to share everything when I was a kid. Now that I'm an adult I hate it.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

If I was eating something nice and juicy, I wouldn't want to share it with anyone.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

my bf took literally one noodle from my ramen earlier and i looked at him like


----------



## ShadesOfColor (Jan 30, 2016)

Especially when they assume that sharing is acceptable based on their own wants and go ahead to take from you without asking first. I guess it goes back to kindergarten when we would share our toys and the other kids would basically steal them. Lessons learned early


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Kevin001 said:


> Anybody else hate sharing? I hate it when people ask me for something. Especially since I don't have much to begin with. I would never ask people for anything. If I don't have, I do without. It just bugs me when people constantly ask for my stuff.


idk you shared your love of orange with us...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

andy1984 said:


> idk you shared your love of orange with us...


I don't love orange, lol. I just picked a color.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

awwww who's a grumpy gus???


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Who is asking you for stuff ? I thought you were a recluse .


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

It depends on the person and what they are wanting if I want to share.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Who is asking you for stuff ? I thought you were a recluse .


I was just saying in general. I can remember roommates in college asking to borrow stuff and it got on my nerves. Nowadays its family members asking for stuff.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Take collateral if someone wants to borrow and you don't feel good about things.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tea111red said:


> Take collateral if someone wants to borrow and you don't feel good about things.


I said borrow but I don't mean to actually borrow, lol. Like people asking for shavers, toilet paper, food, soap,etc. Especially people that have more money than me which is most. Like I have family members that make good money but still ask to borrow stuff when they know I can barely afford the things I do have.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> I said borrow but I don't mean to actually borrow, lol. Like people asking for shavers, toilet paper, food, soap,etc. Especially people that have more money than me which is most. Like I have family members that make good money but still ask to borrow stuff when they know I can barely afford the things I do have.


Well, sometimes w/ minor stuff I don't really care about giving it, but if I start feeling like things are getting to be too unbalanced and I am being taken advantage of, I would take a stand and just be like, "what do I get in return for giving you this?" or would just be like "you make a lot more than I do and can afford to buy it yourself, so why don't you?"

I mean, I don't really see how things would stop or not get worse if I didn't say something. Maybe you could say something like what I've said ...or something.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't like sharing food much at all. People often want to split appetizers at restaurants. I really hate that. And I don't like people taking sips from my drink "to just get a taste." 

And when you are in a couple, there is so much food sharing expected. Horrible. Like go away, get your own damn bag of chips or chocolate.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tea111red said:


> "you make a lot more than I do and can afford to buy it yourself, so why don't you?"
> 
> I mean, I don't really see how things would stop or not get worse if I didn't say something. Maybe you could say something like what I've said ...or something.


I want to say this but my anxiety is too bad, I don't want to give people a reason to resent me or dislike me either. I avoid drama/confrontation.



komorikun said:


> I don't like sharing food much at all. People often want to split appetizers at restaurants. I really hate that. And I don't like people taking sips from my drink "to just get a taste."
> 
> And when you are in a couple, there is so much food sharing expected. Horrible. Like go away, get your own damn bag of chips or chocolate.


Yes! Exactly.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> I want to say this but my anxiety is too bad, I don't want to give people a reason to resent me or dislike me either. I avoid drama/confrontation.


Yeah, I understand that. I usually just wait till I can't take it anymore and don't care about the person hating me for saying it (or till I feel like I have nothing to lose/something to gain from saying it), lol.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Totally.


----------

